
Boeing's 737 MAX software outsourced to $12.80-an-hour engineers - fagnerbrack
https://www.smh.com.au/business/companies/boeing-s-737-max-software-outsourced-to-12-80-an-hour-engineers-20190629-p522h4.html
======
fagnerbrack
"Rabin, the former software engineer, recalled one manager saying at an all-
hands meeting that Boeing didn't need senior engineers because its products
were mature. "I was shocked that in a room full of a couple hundred mostly
senior engineers we were being told that we weren't needed," said Rabin, who
was laid off in 2015."

WHAT-THE-FUCK-IS-THAT?

I would get up, go to the managers, if they don't listen to me I would go to
the CTO/CEO then explain why that's a huge mistake that may cost peoples
lives. If they don't listen to me I would go anonymously to the police and
explain the situation. If nothing is solved I would start writing heaps of
posts about this and fuck what the companies would think about hiring me.

The industry is fucked up and senior engineers don't have the FUCKING guts to
speak their minds about unethical behaviour.

It's your responsibly fellas, you are killing people for doing nothing about
this. Who's next?!?!

~~~
heavenlyblue
I find it amusing that engineers are supposed to be somehow responsible for
the lack of morality in our corporations.

It’s almost as if the lack of morality costs us less than the lack of revenue.

Maybe it’s time to rethink the value system in the first place?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I think that anecdote was more about a failing of an Engineer to bring safety
concerns to management (the necessity of senior employees to keep design
safe). If true, definitely the fault of the Engineer.

~~~
heavenlyblue
But there's no political pressure to do so.

There's no code that allows the engineer to say "no" and disable his
management from going to the next engineer to say "yes" to that.

Building codes don't allow for that. If your building is prone to collapsing,
then nobody is going to sign off on that, because they will be liable.

~~~
shaftway
Which is probably what happened in this exact case. The senior engineers were
being replaced with junior ones; exactly the kind of people who don't know to
say "no".

------
a3n
So sad. Boeing software, and its software engineers, used to be the shit. Now
Boeing doesn't even want its own software engineers.

> A Boeing statement in May, explaining why the company didn't inform
> regulators at the time, said engineers had determined it wasn't a safety
> issue.

> "Senior company leadership," the statement added, "was not involved in the
> review."

So Boeing is no longer special, just another rat-fucking consultancy?

------
salawat
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20309052)

More discussion here.

